# Help guys would this work for a goat??



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys, so just wondering if anyone has had experience using a collar harness on a goat, if so could you take a look at this collar I am looking at on ebay and let me know if you think the size would be ok for a goat??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-Black-Le...hash=item130268330285&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

if it is a large goat i would say it should work


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok for a Boer wether?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i would say yes


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay so next question, can you adapt a collar to work with a breastplate harness? I have a breastplate harness and I'm thinking it would be cool to be able to just swap over breastplate for collar and hames ... does it work that way? I've never seen a collar and hames harness before ... actually I dont know actually what the hames are ... 

Anyone shed some light for me?


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Id say for the price, Id give it a try. They only thing is, I would have some padding added to it for the goats comfort. I make a similar type of harness, That I would call a "soft" collar. And it works really well. Good luck with your purchase.

Adam


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I am wondering if the weight of it would be worth it. I am sure it is heavier than today's harnesses, and I wouldn't want to put any more weight/strain on his body. That's just me, It's still a very cool item for display. I would love to have it myself.


----------

